# green terrors



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

first id like to say thank you for having me . . im new to cichlids and have a 75g tank ( its a green terror only tank which will be fully running by friday oct 15 .. giving it a few days to cycle and finish installing asm g2 skimmer .. 650 gph return pump .. custom 1 1/4 pvc overflow , 20g long tank i converted to a sump and finish my rgb leds .. ect ) . ( fish are currently in a 20g high tank with a egg crate partition ) . my 2 terrors are about 3 to 4 inches at the moment and one of them is for sure a female ( she has been "shivering" , being aggressive , opening her mouth wide and more so i put in a partition ) . i was thinking of running a 2 female to 1 male ratio in my tank . my ph will be 7.0 .. temp 76 . 80 at breeding time .. pea gravel substrate .. lace rock formations siliconed together .. im still in search of a big male .. my question is ... am i running the right set up in the 75 gallon tank .. ill have pics posted soon if i can figure out how to post them .. thank you for reading this and any response would be helpfull .. i want to breed terrors and im finding out that it rather expensive to get a good setup which i think *** got ..


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

terrors make a bonding pair u should get a couple let the grow out and pair then get rid of the rest my male didnt pair with two females i had got him so i gave them away sounds like you have a good set up heres my GT male








7.5 8 inches









his 75 gallon long tank


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

do i go to local pet store and just buy a couple of terrors till i find a pair .. seems so hard to find bigger terrors here in wisconsin . my local pet store only sells 2 to 3 inch terrors . i have adds on cregs list asking for a male and on here also as i want to breed them . or do i find a place that will sell me a "mated pair " .. thank you for answering my question and showing me pics of your awesome terrors in the cool tank ... im in search of black sand at the moment to finish my tank... by the way .. how did you upload pics .. i tried and cant do it ... darn computer .. you dont know me .. lol ..... thanemesis


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

i raised mine from 1 inch its harder to pair them when they get older


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

ok . thank you .. i will go to local pet store and buy a few in the next couple of days ... ill keep you updated


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

what kind of substrate is that montell .. i like it .. i went with pea gravel due to cost .. will cost me 75.00 for black sand ... so i went to my local menards and bought pea gravel at 3.50 a 50 lb bag ... i noticed you dont use a powerhead .. is that because you are using sand ? .. ohh and my local pet store will have terrors in a week so ill take pics


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

i use play sand from home depot it was like 5$ FOR 50 POUNDS I DONT know y i dont use a power head lol i use air stones


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

i got 3 50lb bags of play sand from menards and found gold flakes in it so i went and got pea gravel . *** been pulling alot of lil flakes from the bag . . have your terrors mated yet .. if they have baby terrors soon id love to get a bunch from you if possible


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

i gave my females away i only kept my male but i may start looking for a female on craigs list


----------



## EastCoastPhoto (Oct 11, 2012)

Gorgeous fish in beautiful..

Photography


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

here is a few pics of my setup .. it will be ready for water tomorrow .. got a few more things to do .. [IMG]http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1918_zps461aada8.jpg[/IMG] http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1909_zpsb3a86e45.jpg


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

here is a few pics of my setup .. it will be ready for water tomorrow .. got a few more things to do .. [IMG]http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1918_zps461aada8.jpg[/IMG] http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1909_zpsb3a86e45.jpg


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

[http://i1342.photobucket.com/album...ums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1909_zpsb3a86e45.jpg]
[urlhttp://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1913_zps0c1b6c04.jpg][/url]
[/http://i1342.photobucket.com/albu...bums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1910_zps5da3e154.jpg


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1906_zps23036c2f.jpg


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

[IMG]http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1913_zps0c1b6c04.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1912_zps32c2f7a8.jpg


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

[IMG]http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o775/thanemesis/IMG_1911_zps9a253eda.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

sorry i upload alot of items .. new to posting photos the way they do it on here .. i was just trying to show my pics


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

whats the best way to post images .. that way i dont have issues .. i been clicking full editor . then img or url .. and then image code or direct link from photo bucket menu ..


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

your gt looks like its gonna be a female


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

yah .. she just had babies a few minutes ago .. im just praying to find a male .. sad my male died a few weeks ago


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

yah .. she just had babies a few minutes ago .. im just praying to find a male .. sad my male died a few weeks ago


----------

